# BMW VIN Decoder



## RodneyORourke (Jun 1, 2005)

Just for fun, no real info to get excited about.

But it is fun.:str8pimpi

VIN Decoder


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

It says I have a *330d Touring* with a production date of 2001-2003.

I have a *335i Sedan* made in January 2007.

:dunno:


----------



## chenja 330CI (Jun 16, 2006)

use the one at www.realoem.com.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

My car is too new for that one. I got an error.

If I entered it manually (via drop-down), it only went to 11/2006 production...


----------



## beachbuggy (Aug 11, 2005)

RodneyORourke said:


> Just for fun, no real info to get excited about.
> 
> But it is fun.:str8pimpi
> 
> VIN Decoder


Looks like it checks out.:thumbup:


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

beachbuggy said:


> Looks like it checks out.:thumbup:


Ditto mine does as well


----------



## RodneyORourke (Jun 1, 2005)

Ah. I ran a 2007 650Ci Conv and got this:

Vehicle code NB12 
Series E60 
Model 540i 
Body type saloon 
Catalog model ECE 
Production date 2005 / 05 
Engine N62N 
Transmission Unknown 
Steering Right 
Catalyzer YES 

This is great!! :rofl:


----------



## cookin (Jan 27, 2008)

Bmw Vin decoder + Options.


----------



## Bob Shiftright (Feb 3, 2006)

Says I have a 1979 E23 7-Series. :dunno:


----------

